# looking for homes for doves and fancy pigeons, Williamsport, PA.



## Karen1610 (Aug 29, 2010)

All birds have been rehomed


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

**********bumping up********for more exposure


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Good&bad*

It's nice to hear that they have found homes but I have been looking for doves that need to be rehomed with no sucess. My wife said to me one day it would be nice if you could get me some doves for myself and I would even let them stay in the spare room since the kids are all gone. I almost fell over, I needed to get some minor surgery and even though thats all it was I was unable to care for the birds properly for about a week. The wife jumped right in and did a great job and ever since has showed a growing intrest. Her thought's are still that the pigeons our mine and she would really love to have some doves to call her own. If there is a post that comes up and I miss it, please pass it on to me I would love very much to surprise her. >Kevin


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Where are you located*

Where are you located pattersonk2002?

I have some ringnecks that could use a good home.
email me.

Link
[email protected]


----------

